# Brush recommendations please



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

We take Ollie about every 10 to 12 weeks for z teddy cut. He is normally ok to go that long with brushing in between but thus tim he had developed a few matts that I can't shift. The brush we have keeps losing prongs and isnt up to tge job if regular brushing or getting rid of the matts. Csn anyone recommend a good general brush?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would say a wide toothed comb is your best bet. I also use a small slicker which is good for getting to awkward bits and loosens any hair caught up. I also use a matt buster for under arms and behind the ears and the base of Nina's tail. Nina's actually becoming worse than Lola in the matt department.


----------



## axtenren (Oct 30, 2011)

I used christensen slicker brush. Its kinda expensive but soft for Remis skin and it get the jobe done.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

My favourite everyday brush is a tuffer then tangles slicker brush, the pins are longer than most slicker brushes, groomers on line sell it (you may have to go to the professional grooming section), I have a chris christensen t-brush which is almost like a cross between a brush and comb, a few rows of firm pins -again, good to stop matts forming, especially good on thicker woolly coats, just checked you can get both from christies direct, but they list brush as tuff on tangles. then a comb. Once matts have taken hold I like my cheap old matt splitter, can get them from any grooming supplier, pets at home etc. Activet brushes (formerly les pooches) are the best at brushing out matts but can be harsh so you do have to use them with care.(and they are very expensive) I would say once in adult coat you have to be really on top of home grooming or I would recommend professional grooming 6-8 weeks depending on length of coat. seeing a lot of matted poodle crosses now and they hate being dematted.


----------

